# polypharmacy



## KAOP (Nov 12, 2013)

Does anyone know the code for multiple meds. i know there is one because i have used it in the past but can't find it now.


----------



## PVAzCPC (Nov 14, 2013)

Are you talking about polysubstance abuse/dependence diagnosis?


----------

